# Throat Plate for BS



## Kroll (Apr 10, 2020)

First time post in this section,mainly cause for once I have no questions.This is probably the 3rd time to use my mill for this project.Not wanting to change my record I only have couple mistakes. For you guys that has experience nothing exciting,but for me this has taken most of day,still not finish. One thinks I learn is tapping down part in vise,which I did not do at first.Taking a cut at beginning but at end of the 14” part was not removing any material. Part has round nose or 1 1/4 radius which I use my other BS and file to smooth it. Next on bottom side is 1/8 relief cut which at nose I cheated just turn both dials at same time to make that round noise relief cut. It’s not pretty and not to scale but it works.Here few pics,going to put shine on the show side then try to anodized it later next week.So more pics come next Saturday maybe.


----------



## brino (Apr 11, 2020)

It looks like a great fit.

-brino


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 12, 2020)

I’d be mighty happy if I made that!
Well done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

